

Show HN: TapChat is mobile IRC done right - EricButler
http://tapchatapp.com/

======
EricButler
Hey, thanks for checking this out! I wrote this because it's the app I've
always wanted, and would love to hear your feedback.

------
aw3c2
I came here to rant about "yet another service that logs all its users
conversations" and then it turns out this one is self-hosted and open-source.
Great job!

~~~
Daviey
Seemingly open-core.. The webapp is open source.. but unless i am mistaken,
seems to push notifications through <https://tapchat.heroku.com/.>. and the
android app is payware, without the source..

It also doesn't support secured networks that i can see (which also means no
znc integration)..

Having said that.. it does seem pretty well polished...

------
akoumjian
Any chance for iPhone support? I am kind of tired of my weird znc + colloquy
setup.

~~~
nattofriends
What do you find lacking in your znc + colloquy? Mine works pretty well. Plus,
no one else has push highlights...

~~~
akoumjian
I find znc rather finicky

------
rainnw
Finally, IRC is now usable on a mobile device. Great work Eric.

------
padraigm
You beat me to it, this has literally been sitting at the top of my "one of
these days" list for a few weeks now. Looks great, I'll be trying it out
tonight.

------
secure
This costs money and I can’t really test it before I spend a substantial
amount of money (for an app, common!). Any chance to get a trial version or
something like that?

------
rsanchez1
We had a pretty good app on webOs for IRC, wIRC. I always felt it was mobile
IRC done right. Here's the project page:

<http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Application:WIRC>

It's open source too, code can be found here:

<https://github.com/webos-internals/wIRC>

It helped me learn webOS plugins, which are native components written in C++
that set up a special interface for javascript-plugin communication. It's a
great app.

